# I need a Package Pal ....



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

So I used to have this super cool chicka that we would send fun stuff Make up and samples and just fun stuff to each other via mail .... I love surprises and I love looking for gifts and such so it was right up my alley... We'll eventually we stopped and feel out of touch... I miss it desperatly and would like to find a new pal.... any takers


----------



## Brittni (May 25, 2008)

Aw, that's such a cute idea!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

I know it was supper fun ... who doesn't like getting surprise goodie  in the mail... I miss it like CRAZY....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 25, 2008)

it is a cute idea. i love doing nice things for ppl. can u tell more about this?....


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

What we did ... We swapped first .... thats how we met ... then after our swap ... from looking at her swap list and stuff .... she was a super sweet swapper ,  I was at the store and I saw something I thought she would like so I picked it up and shipped to her .... so she looked around and sent me something with a little note... and we just went back and fourth that way ... I guess you could go that way , or once a month or something like that ... I 'm very serious about missing this and if any one would like to try PM me =) ... we would also send stuff we got in swaps.. that we didn't care for and thought the other would like . It was a real sweet and easy going kinda thing  .


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 25, 2008)

This is a really cute idea! so it doesnt matter that the item wasn't brand new?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

nope , just things we thought the other would like.... stuff i would buy and try and wouldn't be right for me i would send her and like wise on her end ...


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

That is a really cool idea!  I kind of do something similar with one of my good friends who lives out of the country.  Since we don't get to see each other too often we send "friendship" packages which are filled with things that we think the other would like.  It is a lot of fun to get suprise packages of fun goodies!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 25, 2008)

I just wouldnt want to commit to something because what if one month you couldn't afford it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'd hate to just give away all my used junk, that seems kind of cheap, no?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

it wasn't a strict kind of thing just something fun ... when you can afford you buy when you can't you get creative ;-)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 25, 2008)




----------



## rbella (May 25, 2008)

I had a really fun package pal at makeup alley and I haven't heard from her in awhile.  I really worry about her.  Wouldn't it be weird if we were swapping with the same girl?  She was so thoughtful and always kept in touch and then POOF!  She's gone.  I am so sad.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

I really like this idea!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I had a really fun package pal at makeup alley and I haven't heard from her in awhile.  I really worry about her.  Wouldn't it be weird if we were swapping with the same girl?  She was so thoughtful and always kept in touch and then POOF!  She's gone.  I am so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that would be so weird .... how long ago did she disappear? It really was such fun .... and I can't believe how much I miss it. Thats why I'm making a desperate attempt to find someone else that would enjoy it


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 26, 2008)

I saw on another forum for jeans a bunch of members who were doing this but holy crap the stuff they were sending!!! Like a $100 pair of jeans with a shirt or something! It was pretty interesting to look through the thread they made and they all posted pics of what they got! It was also all secretive! One main person or two organized the whole thing and would give each member involved an address and their address would be sent to someone different! They got some really cool gifts & sometimes very simple stuff like candy or a dvd or a full years subscription to a magazine!


----------



## rbella (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_that would be so weird .... how long ago did she disappear? It really was such fun .... and I can't believe how much I miss it. Thats why I'm making a desperate attempt to find someone else that would enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sadly, I haven't heard from her since she sent me her last package.  It was filled with so much stuff I couldn't believe it.  I thanked her profusely and we have exchanged pm's 2x's since.  Then she just disappeared.  I've been trying to pm her since late April.  That is about the time we lost touch.  

I have a package of goodies to send her but don't want to send it if she moved or something.  It was so much fun, we would send packages about once a month.  Even if it was just stickers and lip balms, I loved it!  She always included wonderful letters that kept me motivated and she was so sweet.  I heart her!  I really hope she is ok.   I know that she kept in touch with other girls on MUA who I also speak with.   She would send them packages too.  She is so kind it is amazing!!!   I think I will write her again to see if she's ok.....If you pm me I'll tell you her MUA username and we can see if it was the same person.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I saw on another forum for jeans a bunch of members who were doing this but holy crap the stuff they were sending!!! Like a $100 pair of jeans with a shirt or something! It was pretty interesting to look through the thread they made and they all posted pics of what they got! It was also all secretive! One main person or two organized the whole thing and would give each member involved an address and their address would be sent to someone different! They got some really cool gifts & sometimes very simple stuff like candy or a dvd or a full years subscription to a magazine!_

 
Wow , I don't know about that much , but thats a cool idea... everyone likes surprises. So far from this post there has been a lot of interest. I don't know if i could package for more than 1 or 2 ladies... But lots of ladies are interested ... Maybe we can get you all set up together so we can all have super fun package pals


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

would it be against the rules to set something like that up ?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2008)

What about doing a grab bag thread? Like Swap & Shop, but free (or minimal shipping)? Basically post items you're willing to part with and takers could PM. As you add and purge items, you could edit your particular post. I don't know if a post could be continually edited, but it's an idea....And, that way, one or two people don't have to worry about organizing the exchanges.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_What about doing a grab bag thread? Like Swap & Shop, but free (or minimal shipping)? Basically post items you're willing to part with and takers could PM. As you add and purge items, you could edit your particular post. I don't know if a post could be continually edited, but it's an idea....And, that way, one or two people don't have to worry about organizing the exchanges._

 
Well thats basically just swapping isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Or the swapping I'm used to anyway only you only pay your end of the swap postage IE the package you send out . The fun part about the package pal thing is it's like your getting presents for each other ... I love to buy & get presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its fun to set a lower limit and find the best stuff you can .. Ie $10.00 and find great sale items... fun stuff like that. I don't think I would want to organize different people exchanging with others ... but there are a lot of ladies interested and just setting those ladies up with another lady that would like to.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Well thats basically just swapping isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... Or the swapping I'm used to anyway only you only pay your end of the swap postage IE the package you send out . The fun part about the package pal thing is it's like your getting presents for each other ... I love to buy & get presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its fun to set a lower limit and find the best stuff you can .. Ie $10.00 and find great sale items... fun stuff like that. I don't think I would want to organize different people exchanging with others ... but there are a lot of ladies interested and just setting those ladies up with another lady that would like to.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wouldn't mind helping you organize this. I found a website, Swap-bot - Welcome , and they pretty much do the same thing. I was really excited and joined 2 swaps. I also started the "MAC addicts" Group, but I don't have any members yet. I would love to have a group of people to swap with (I can't afford to have multiple people at once, but if we switched up partners every month or so I think we could really have something!!) 

Let me know what ya'll think!!


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2008)

I am soo down for this!!!!! Anyone want to be my swap buddy?


----------



## rbella (May 26, 2008)

Hilly,
I'll be your swap buddy!!  We are both in Houston and shipping would be cheap!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit-I could drive by and throw it at you!!


----------



## prettybaby (May 26, 2008)

Heeeey!!! I wanna swap buddy too! LOL! Im in San Diego....


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hilly,


I could drive by and throw it at you!!_

 











Thats so cute ... I'm glad you found a new package buddy =) 

I was so excited today I went shopping for my new gal ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it love it  love it =)


----------



## rbella (May 26, 2008)

I hope she is my package buddy!!  She has probably gotten tons of offers.  Hilly is so nice....If someone already scooped her up, I am still open!!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2008)

I got ya!!! Woo!! So exciting!


----------



## rbella (May 26, 2008)

Hilly is my buddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so excited for this!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Well thats basically just swapping isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Or the swapping I'm used to anyway only you only pay your end of the swap postage IE the package you send out . The fun part about the package pal thing is it's like your getting presents for each other ... I love to buy & get presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its fun to set a lower limit and find the best stuff you can .. Ie $10.00 and find great sale items... fun stuff like that. I don't think I would want to organize different people exchanging with others ... but there are a lot of ladies interested and just setting those ladies up with another lady that would like to.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Sorry....I thought you were basically swapping with someone when I read your post. So, were you just buying random stuff and sending it to her or was it a wishlist-type thing?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





 Sorry....I thought you were basically swapping with someone when I read your post. So, were you just buying random stuff and sending it to her or was it a wishlist-type thing?_

 
My package pal and I decided that for our first packages we would trade things we liked for ourselves (as kind of an Intro: Get to know each other type of thing.) But I'm sure we will change it up every time.. 

Hope that Helps!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





 Sorry....I thought you were basically swapping with someone when I read your post. So, were you just buying random stuff and sending it to her or was it a wishlist-type thing?_

 
Thats fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to buy little gifts and such and love to get em ... so when i find stuff on sale i always buy double ... or if I see something I think my pal would like .... i'll pick it up for her .  It's just so fun to get surprises


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 30, 2008)

My Package Pal Is The Greaaatest


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2008)

I kinda want to find my own package buddy, I always see things in stores that remind me of Specktra members.


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

I want a package buddy!!! Anybody in Austin (or Texas...or anywhere!) wanna be my buddy!?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I want a package buddy!!! Anybody in Austin (or Texas...or anywhere!) wanna be my buddy!?_

 
You should PM Janice ( I think Thats her area) .... What is it with all you Austin Ladies, Rbella, Hilly, Janice, & you .... You all could have a package community =) ... I hope you all can work something out !


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I want a package buddy!!! Anybody in Austin (or Texas...or anywhere!) wanna be my buddy!?_

 
Oooh let's do it!


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

HA! I totally didn't see that you had posted right above me! LOL!

Lets! I'm excited!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Oooh let's do it!_


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_HA! I totally didn't see that you had posted right above me! LOL!

Lets! I'm excited!!_

 
How about we kick it off by having lunch/dinner and getting to know each other? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (we've already talked about that one before so let's make it happen)


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_How about we kick it off by having lunch/dinner and getting to know each other? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (we've already talked about that one before so let's make it happen)_


----------



## rbella (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_My Package Pal Is The Greaaatest_

 
I'm quite sure yours is great, however no one beats my Hilly!!!!!  She rocks!!!!!!


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettybaby* 

 
_Heeeey!!! I wanna swap buddy too! LOL! Im in San Diego...._

 
Heyyy Lets be swap buddys!!we both live in So Cal =) PM me if your interested!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (May 31, 2008)

ooh ooh... I wanna join in!

It sounds so fun!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 31, 2008)

I'd love to join in too!  I'm in So Cal


----------



## redambition (May 31, 2008)

what a cool idea


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 31, 2008)

rbella said :
 Quote:

  I had a really fun package pal at makeup alley and I haven't heard from her in awhile. I really worry about her. Wouldn't it be weird if we were swapping with the same girl? She was so thoughtful and always kept in touch and then POOF! She's gone. I am so sad.  
 

_*I hope you meet up again ( & I bet you will, if you're meant to ). I've had the same thing happen, somebody sweet disappearing...HUG!*_


----------



## carrieann07 (May 31, 2008)

Aww this sounds fun!
I used to have a package pal, but we've been out of touch for a while.

Anyone in PA, NY, or even NC(I go to college in Charlotte).


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 31, 2008)

*I would so love to have a package pal! I'm pretty broke, tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Maybe I should stick to swapping?*

*I bet I can do it if the circumstances are right. I do have lots of goodies floating around (well, stored in a case) which I don't use 
(ie received in a swap, etc...)*

*




 Sounds like fun! 
Who doesn't love getting a little package of goodies in the mail/post ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   xxxCF*​


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

I would love to have a Specktra package pal.  I am in Seattle but I am willing to do it with anyone else in the US!


----------



## rbella (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_rbella said :



*I hope you meet up again ( & I bet you will, if you're meant to ). I've had the same thing happen, somebody sweet disappearing...HUG!*_

 
Thank you so much.  You are so sweet.  I actually heard back from her yesterday and it does turn out that she has had some bad luck.  I'm quite worried about her.  She is such a genuinely kind person and I am so glad to hear from her.  Thanks again for your uplifting message!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

Woo!! Got my package today from Rbella and it was like opening a package of christmas goodies!!! I LOVED it!!! Woot!!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree. It doesn't really matter to me where my "pal" lives.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

If anyone wants to be package pals pm me! I have lots of MAC goodies!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Woo!! Got my package today from Rbella and it was like opening a package of christmas goodies!!! I LOVED it!!! Woot!!_

 
Damn. That was fast. I am going for some goodies for my PP tomorrow. I hope she likes them!


----------



## rbella (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Damn. That was fast. I am going for some goodies for my PP tomorrow. I hope she likes them!_

 
You think that was fast?  I got hers 2 days ago!!!!!!  Hilly's da bomb!!!!!

(so are you CantAffordMAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats cause you drove by her house and threw it at her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You probably live really close


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You think that was fast? I got hers 2 days ago!!!!!! Hilly's da bomb!!!!!

(so are you CantAffordMAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
awww haha thanks! you guys are alllllllllll the bomb.

and this topic is the bomb. Its a great idea and a good way to kinda...get to know other specktra members. It would be cute if we like...swapped pals so we could get to know everyone and all. But that may be complicated. Plus i wouldnt want to ditch my buddy


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

So we have about 10 ladies that have found package pals.... Thats sooo fun =)


----------



## rbella (Jun 1, 2008)

Well Miss Skylar....If it wasn't for your true geniusness (is that a word?) this never would have happened!!!  

That means.....You're da bomb too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, I heart Hilly.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks SkylarV217!  This was a great idea!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone interested feel free to PM me


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

I made this little questionnaire to send to my chicka.....thought you ladies might like to use or improve =) 




1.)What is your favorite color?
2.)What kind of eye shadow colors do you like?
3.)Do you prefer or dislike Cream, Powder, or pigment style eyeshades?
4.)What tones of lipstick do you like?
5.)Do you prefer or dislike lipbalm, tinted lipbalm, lipgloss, or cream lipstick?
6.)Do you like glitter?
7.)Do you like shimmers?
8.)What kind of foundation do you use, liquid, powder, or mineral?
9.)What kind of mascara do you like?
10.)What cleansing products do you use ?
11.)Would you like to try an new form of acne products ?
12.)Do you like bath stuff ?
13.)Are you okay with drugstore products?
14.)What kind of music do you like?
15.)What kind of candy’s do you like ? 
16.)Do you do your own manicure/pedicure?
17.)What kind of hobby’s do you have?
18.)What are some of your favorite products?
19.)What brand would you like to try?
20.)What products would you like to try?
21.)Are there any ingredients you are allergic to ?
22.)Are there any products you don’t use or


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

I wanna be a part of this! Ladies who wanna be my buddy, pm me!! I can take on multiple buddies too!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

This is soooo much fun! Thanks for starting this, yaaaaay for my package pal!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 1, 2008)

Skylar and I are package pals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I also sent her some extra Q's off of her survey she sent me. Thought I'd share them as she did with hers...

23.)    Would you like home decor items? If so, which do you like?
24.)    What kind of jewelry and style of it do you like?
25.)    Do you whiten your teeth?
26.)    What color nail polishes do you like? Do you like putting gems, etc on?
27.)    Do you read? If so, what kind of books?
28.)    Do you like Disney items?
29.)    What are some of your favorite websites to browse?
30.)    Who are your favorite celebrities and why?
31.)    Do you have AIM or MSN?
32.)    Do you tan or self tan?


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I would love a package pal! I've done something similar quite a few times actually, but kinda fell out of touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only problem is I'm in Sydney. So if anyone form Oz or lives internationally and is up for it send me a PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm willing to send it anywhere in the world, but will always be using insurance from now on).


----------



## User93 (Jun 2, 2008)

I envy you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately i live too far away for PP'ing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still, thats a great idea && congrats to everyone getting a nice pp (i know all of you are)


----------



## pratbc (Jun 2, 2008)

I would love to be someone's swap buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was considering posting a sale thread on here but would much rather gift my items this way.  I am in South Florida- if anyone is interested I would welcome a PM.
Thanks <3


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 2, 2008)

Cute idea x3


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 2, 2008)

*okay Ladies, I Think It My Be Getting A Little Confusing,if You Are Still Looking For A Buddy Post It Again , If You Have Found A Buddy Just Let Us Know That You Got One =) , Or If You Are Still Looking You Can Pm And I'll Set You Up With Some One =)  *


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 2, 2008)

awhh this sounds like fun ..I would do this if apo shipping wasn't so slow..I normally get packages within 10 days if it's priority ..but I have sent things to my mom ..just a regular ass birthday card and it took like 3 weeks to get to her lol...le sigh.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 2, 2008)

Krasevayadancer
PRATBC
BABIID0LLOX ( INTERNATIONAL) 

FROM WHAT I GATHER , THESE LADIES ARE STILL LOOKING =)


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

Oooo ladies, thanks so much for the questionaire template!!


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I would love to be someone's swap buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was considering posting a sale thread on here but would much rather gift my items this way.  I am in South Florida- if anyone is interested I would welcome a PM.
Thanks <3_

 

I'm from South Florida too (I live in Central Florida now) I'll be your swap buddy if you don't have one yet!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 2, 2008)

Got my package from Skylar today and WOOT WOOT *big tush shake* I am one happy girl! I thought it was cute how she included a recipe card w/one of her favorite recipes (Starbucks Frap) -- just thought I'd pass along the unique idea for you girls!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

I am really excited to start putting together my packages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My ideas are flowing and I can't wait to see what I get in return!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 2, 2008)

P.S. I would also love to take on a second package pal. I am a REALLY THOUGHTFUL person and I absolutely love when people are thoughtful back towards me so this is becoming a really fun thing! PLMK by PMing me if anyone still needs another swap pal. =)


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still looking


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_*okay Ladies, I Think It My Be Getting A Little Confusing,if You Are Still Looking For A Buddy Post It Again , If You Have Found A Buddy Just Let Us Know That You Got One =) , Or If You Are Still Looking You Can Pm And I'll Set You Up With Some One =) *_

 
I'm still looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love it if my future package pal would be in Aus but more than happy to do international.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 3, 2008)

This sounds like a blast! I would love to find a package pal too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm in the Cali Bay Area....(live in East Bay, work in SF)...if anyone's interested in becoming my package pal, just holla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Skylar, you're awesome, hun!~ Thanks for bringing up this great idea...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2008)

Found myself some pals, thanks ladies!


----------



## pratbc (Jun 4, 2008)

I am still looking for a package pal.  I have a bunch of goodies that are looking for a new home.  I live in South Florida.  If anyone is interested, drop me a PM.  This is such a cute idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Patti


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 4, 2008)

*I'm still lonely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'd prefer within the US.
 i can send out most easily on Tues/Weds.*

*    My package pal would need to be willing to swap, basically. 

**I do have alot of pretty goodies around. *
*I wouldn't be limited to makeup-I have other loves, as well.*

*Please PM me if you're interested. *

*Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   xxcherylFaith*​


----------



## concertina (Jun 4, 2008)

My package pal is the super best!...and her husband's not too bad either.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_My package pal is the super best!...and her husband's not too bad either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha... does that mean you two (well, the hubby makes 3) finally met up?


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 4, 2008)

I would love to do this, but with a lack of $$, and nothing cool to swap, I don't think I could :[


----------



## concertina (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Ha... does that mean you two (well, the hubby makes 3) finally met up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep! She (and the hubby) treated me to an *amazing* seafood dinner last night! So now I'm trying to make a package that is just as awesome as that meal was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...may take me a while!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 5, 2008)

*I'm not lonely any more. Thank you, sweet ladies, both of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*    xxxXCherylFaith*​


----------



## Brittni (Jun 12, 2008)

Loving my package pals


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 12, 2008)

I am loving my package pals as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Again this was such a great idea!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 14, 2008)

We still have a lady in need of a Package pal , any takers ???


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jun 14, 2008)

Is anyone up for a package pal abroad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would really love to do this, if anyone's willing to ship internationally! I know I sure am. It could be cool, because I have access to some pretty hard-to-get brands (in the US), such as Make Up Store, Face Stockholm and GOSH!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 14, 2008)

^ I think babid0llx or w/e is looking. She's in aussie.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm also still looking, if anyone is interested....


----------



## couturesista (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_I'm also still looking, if anyone is interested....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, where are you located? I'm also still looking,  this sounds like a singles ad


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_^ I think babid0llx or w/e is looking. She's in aussie._

 
Thanks Brittni. Not looking anymore though, I have 2 now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the package pal idea!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for starting this, this was such an awesome idea! I received my package from my lovely pal today and she gave me some awesome goodies! She even got me a Dazzleglass I had been wanting, bless her!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Hi, where are you located? I'm also still looking,  this sounds like a singles ad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in Cali...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does, doesn't it? I can see it now: MAF looking for MU love. Looking for a likeminded PP....


----------



## xxainixx (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ can i join in the fun????


----------



## Superawesome6 (Jul 12, 2011)

I want a package pal


----------

